# Titan Santa Maria For Weber Kettle



## RiversideSm0ker (Mar 18, 2021)

Do any of you own the Titan Great Outdoors Santa Maria attachment for your Weber kettle? It's out of stock at the moment but is only $99 and just wondering if any of you have personal experience with this particular accessory? Seems like a well made unit and I have seen a couple of videos of it on YouTube. Just wondering about first hand experience since I feel much more confident in your opinions than those of people of YouTube in general. Thanks in advance

https://www.titangreatoutdoors.com/...campfire-adjustable-cooking-grate-899810.html

G


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 18, 2021)

Looks good , as long as it fits the kettle good . Hot dogs look nasty . LOL .


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Mar 18, 2021)

Ha, I was wondering why they decided to post that as the picture on there. I have seen it in action on a couple of YouTube videos and it seems to be a pretty solid design. There is a bit of a balance thing that you have to work with when loading it up but overall seems really well made.

G


----------



## h8that4u (Mar 18, 2021)

This one is a little higher price but gives a rotisserie option.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 18, 2021)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> Do any of you own the Titan Great Outdoors Santa Maria attachment for your Weber kettle? It's out of stock at the moment but is only $99 and just wondering if any of you have personal experience with this particular accessory? Seems like a well made unit and I have seen a couple of videos of it on YouTube. Just wondering about first hand experience since I feel much more confident in your opinions than those of people of YouTube in general. Thanks in advance
> 
> https://www.titangreatoutdoors.com/outdoor-cooking/cooking-accessories/22”-kettle-style-grill-attachment-open-flame-campfire-adjustable-cooking-grate-899810.html
> 
> G




Looks like a Great option for those with Weber Kettles!!!

Bear


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 18, 2021)

Just my opinion. I love the idea of Santa Maria style of cooking and hope to try it in the future. But, I don't like having it up in the air like when mounted on a Kettle. It just seems like an accident waiting to happen. Much rather have it on the ground over a pit fire.
Again, just my opinion, and you know what they say about opinions.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 19, 2021)

I have a Santa Maria attachment for my kettle.
Got it at Gabby Grills. Check them out. They are a bit more expensive, but all welded construction, with an expanded metal grate. I also have the rotisserie option, but the motor that comes with it is underpowered, so I ended up buying a more powerful motor.
Al


----------



## Steve H (Mar 19, 2021)

h8that4u said:


> This one is a little higher price but gives a rotisserie option.



I almost bought that one. But just want with a rotisserie.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Mar 20, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> I have a Santa Maria attachment for my kettle.
> Got it at Gabby Grills. Check them out. They are a bit more expensive, but all welded construction, with an expanded metal grate. I also have the rotisserie option, but the motor that comes with it is underpowered, so I ended up buying a more powerful motor.
> Al


Al,

How often do you use your Santa Maria grill? Do you use the rotisserie enough to think it is a vital part of your Santa Maria setup?

G


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 21, 2021)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> Al,
> 
> How often do you use your Santa Maria grill? Do you use the rotisserie enough to think it is a vital part of your Santa Maria setup?
> 
> G


I actually use the rotisserie attachment more than the grate. We do a lot of chickens on it & they are way better than spatchcocking them & putting them on the grate. I guess it just depends on what kind of meat you like to cook. I just used it last night with a flank steak on the grate & last week I did a Tri tip on the grate as well. But usually it’s a chicken on the rotisserie.
Al


----------

